# Comment transférer des vidéos " You Tube" sur mon Ipod



## lano (13 Juillet 2008)

salut,
Comment faire pour mettre des vidéos sur mon IPOD, de You tube par exemple ?
J'utilise un Imac G5


Je suis novice dans ce domaine Merci pour votre aide
Merci à tous


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

A l'aide de tubetv par exemple.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2008)

D'abord tu les télécharge puis tu converti le fichier avec iSquint  pour qu'il soit compatible avec l'iPod


----------



## majorlefou (13 Juillet 2008)

je tiens juste a préciser que c'ets certainement illégal car les videos sont aux auturs ...


----------



## colbosc (13 Juillet 2008)

tu peux essayer cosmopod  qui va les copier dans itunes en améliorant au format iPod  pour 6 seulement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

majorlefou a dit:


> je tiens juste a préciser que c'ets certainement illégal car les videos sont aux auturs ...



Dois-je en déduire que mes parents qui enregistrent des films qui passent à la télé sur VHS à l'aide de leur magnétoscope sont d'ignobles criminels?
Faut pas abuser non plus. Et tant qu'on y est, pourquoi ne pas décréter que siffloter un air sous sa douche s'assimile à du piratage?


----------



## lano (13 Juillet 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> A l'aide de tubetv par exemple.


impeccable. ça fonctionne à merveille et en plus les convertis automatiquement.
merci pour tes conseils


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

Une solution sans conversion (lien vers le fichier MP4 destiné aux iphone et Touch).


----------

